# Requesting time off/only be scheduled a specific time?



## baba777 (Mar 29, 2022)

I am booking a vacation this June and I will be requesting time off, but for the day before the trip, I wanted to request to only be scheduled during a specific time, like 8-12 or 8-4:30. I know there's a way to do it on self service, but how can I make sure I'm entering the information correctly so that I can request to not be available for certain hours of that day?


----------



## Guest Avocado (Mar 29, 2022)

Whenever I've tried doing that in the past, It always seemed to give me the while day off, no matter how I put it in and when I thought I was only taking off a certain part of the day. So what I started doing was Temporary Availability Changes, which only last for that week where I'm unavailable/available at a certain time. My ETL has always approved them, so it's worth giving a shot.

Otherwise you could just hope there's an open shift that day and time, but that's not a guarantee at all.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Mar 29, 2022)

Just speak with your ETL after requesting the day off. They can still let you come in on the day off if you really want and they have hours.

The other method you’re thinking of is submitting a *temporary *availability change for that week only and for that day, setting it to available on the hours you want.
It’ll revert your availability when that week ends.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Mar 29, 2022)

Make a note in the comments section of the request off page.


----------



## Dream Baby (Mar 30, 2022)

HR at my store auto-denied my vacation day but then didn't schedule me.

I always print out time off requests approved in case they schedule me anyway.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 31, 2022)

As others said, temporarily availability change is the answer. But also, if you have enough vacation hours you can also just request the entire week off and use those, they're making some changes in April that will convert well-being hours into vacation.


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Mar 31, 2022)

Like others have said your best bet is to request the time you need off and then speak to your ETL the day of or day before they write they schedule and tell them you are available to work.

Most of the time they see time off and don't bother to see if you have any availability that day.


----------



## JuicedSoftball1 (Mar 31, 2022)

Just enjoy the extra day off =)


----------



## Psyfire (Mar 31, 2022)

Works for me when I do that. I've requested Fridays to be off starting at 6:30 PM all the time and some days I get completely off and some like tomorrow I get scheduled like normal.


----------

